# Coil Making Toolkit/Tool Box



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

Is a tool box/ storage box I spotted on Amazon.com for people who play with beads... thought this may work for my coil making... seems it's quite a good fit...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (24/7/15)

Can't find it. Link please Uncle Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Can't find it. Link please Uncle Rob



Here we go ZeeeeeeeMan!

""


----------



## Genosmate (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is a tool box/ storage box I spotted on Amazon.com for people who play with beads... thought this may work for my coil making... seems it's quite a good fit...
> 
> View attachment 32017


Lekker Rob.Now is that blue thing the latest coil jig or is it still in the black bag?
I know you must have tried it already,just waiting for the verdict

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go ZeeeeeeeMan!
> 
> ""




Can't post it? It disappears? Strange? Here is the description. 
*Beadalon Wooden Organizer*


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

Genosmate said:


> Lekker Rob.Now is that blue thing the latest coil jig or is it still in the black bag?
> I know you must have tried it already,just waiting for the verdict



Yip it is the latest of the latest... and yes it's still in it's little black bag... but I will try it later.


----------



## kimbo (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is the latest of the latest... and yes it's still in it's little black bag... but I will try it later.


/me Gorge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (24/7/15)

Thanks Uncle Rob. Thought it was portable. I wanted a wooden portable one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks Uncle Rob. Thought it was portable. I wanted a wooden portable one.



Ahhhh... My portable one is an old eGo zip bag thingy at the moment...


----------



## Genosmate (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is the latest of the latest... and yes it's still in it's little black bag... but I will try it later.


Right........as you know Iam in possession of one of those kak things (which I got from you) which I planned to turn into router style drip tips.
But not wanting to let any tool or jig get the better of me (even though I don't do the micro coil thing) I have perfected the art and will demonstrate the next time we are on Skype,so have 1km of wire standing by

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

@zadiac how is this for a portable one? I have just packed it for an outing tomorrow to a juice tasting exercise.


----------



## zadiac (24/7/15)

Nice one Uncle Rob, but I'm looking for a wooden one with the handle on top. I want it to be my alround toolbox inside and on the road. Looks like I'll have to make one or have it made, but thanks for the show and tell. It looks really nice, just not my thing


----------

